# S1 Geometry Question



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm looking at the prospect of getting a 2009 S1, 56cm but unfortunately its 1000 miles away. Any chance this might be a reasonable fit for a 6'2", longer leg/shorter torso rider?

TIA.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Might need a 58...

Geometry should be the same as a S2. See if you can find one at your local shop.


----------



## Rival (Jan 19, 2011)

I think this would fit you in a pretty aggressive position, if you're looking for a more comfortable position get the 58.


----------



## teflondog (Aug 23, 2011)

One of the guys that works at my LBS is 5'10" and he rides a 56cm S2 so it may be a bit small for you unless your torso is that short. You'll have a lot of drop from your seat to handlebars too so that's something else to consider.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

i'm 6'0...here's my 56cm setup


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks guys for all the sage advise and insight. After visiting a LBS and a brief S2 56CM test ride, its a 58 for me. I'll keep looking.


----------

